# Schildkröte



## KaiAllard (30. Mai 2011)

Hi,

weis jemand ob man die Schildkröte auch in Cata-Schwärmen angeln kann?


----------



## Lari (30. Mai 2011)

Ja, so geschehen bei meinem Jäger mit Angelskill 150 oder so 
Und zwar so geschehen im Schattenhochland (Heissts so? Zu lang nicht mehr gespielt  Letzte Levelzone jedenfalls)


----------



## Throgan (30. Mai 2011)

Ich hab n halben Tag im Sholazar Becken geangelt.....vor Cata^^

aber es scheint angepasst worden zu sein:



> Fischt ein Meeresschildkröte-Reittier aus einem beliebigen Fischschwarm in Tiefenheim, dem Hyjal, dem Schattenhochland, Uldum oder Nordend.


----------



## madmurdock (30. Mai 2011)

Ah, gut zu wissen. Könnte man ja mal das Gildenachievement für das Rezept angehen.

Btw, gibts 90 Int Fische irgendwo? Die 90 Agi Fische lassen sich afaik nur in Tol Barad angeln, was zum einen wegen des fehlenden Flugmounts und zum anderen wegen des PvP Faktors mehr als mies zu farmen ist.
Was lohnt denn da? 90 STR Buff Food gibts ja durch die Kroko Q in TB viel zu viel, zumal es auch noch (DER!) Kuerschner Spot ist. Man will ja fuer die Plackerei jedenfalls noch ein wenig Gold machen.


----------



## KaiAllard (30. Mai 2011)

Angel halt einfach Fische, die du auch fuers Drachenfestmahl brauchst.... 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe und so...


----------



## madmurdock (30. Mai 2011)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Angel halt einfach Fische, die du auch fuers Drachenfestmahl brauchst.... 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe und so...



Ist das nich BOP? Ich werd ja kaum 100e Drachenmal Dinger verbrauchen.


----------



## KaiAllard (30. Mai 2011)

Hoi,

Klafteraal und Hochlandguppy gibt es in Schwärmen.
Das Festmahl ist BoP, ja. Pro Festmahl brauchst du je 2 Fische.
Je nachdem wie oft Ihr so wiped, wie oft Ihr raidet usw. kann man da schon einige Festmahle verbraten 
Soll auch Leute geben, die dann so Fische in die Gildenbank legen damit auch andere bei eigener Raid-Abwesenheit Festmahle stellen können 

Aber ja - alle zig-tausend Schwärme nur das Zeugs fuer das Festmahl angeln ist vielleicht doch etwas viel.
Int-Bufffood gibts leider nicht in Schwärmen - genauso wenig wie Mastery-Bufffood - Somit sind Pala Tanks+Holy immer die gearschten 

Muss man halt man schauen was das lokale AH so hergibt - wird ja auf jedem Server anders sein.

PS: Meine natürlich Meeresfrüchtefestmahl Magnifique


----------



## madmurdock (30. Mai 2011)

KaiAllard schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> Klafteraal und Hochlandguppy gibt es in Schwärmen.
> Das Festmahl ist BoP, ja. Pro Festmahl brauchst du je 2 Fische.
> ...



Na super, ergo gibts nix sinnvolles ausser evtl Festmahl Mats ins AH zu stellen, wobei da die Abnahme auch wieder zweifelhaft ist auf meinem Gammelserver.


----------

